# Cupido colpisce in ufficio



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vivere momenti di passione con qualche collega non è una possibilità, ma una legge statistica.

(ANSA)-PARIGI,4 FEB- Avere relazioni sessuali o storie d' amore con i colleghi di lavoro non e' solo una possibilita', ma una legge statistica, la 'legge di Cupido' . Lo sostiene lo psicanalista Loick Roche, vicedirettore dell'Ecole de management di Grenoble. Se si applica la 'legge di Cupido' ad un'impresa di 200 persone, con una media di 5 anni di anzianita', si ottengono 75 relazioni sessuali tra coppie di persone differenti dove saranno implicati almeno 150 colleghi.

Non mi è mai successo... e a voi?


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

lo sanno tutti, ... ma sembra sempre più importante ed una novità, .... se lo dice qualcuno che ha il titolo di Dottore.

Spreco di tempo per lo psicanalista, ... basta elencare le nostre esperienze personali per far paura allo stesso Istat per quante ne abbiamo di statistiche su questo tema


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa.*

a te è mai successo?


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> a te è mai successo?


In ufficio, .... con colleghe, ... troppe volte da stabilire la regola fissa.

Mai più le colleghe d'ufficio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: la strano cosa è che nonostante ne abbia avute davvero molte di queste tresche (tutte erano già fidanzate, sposate o occupate), non ho mai sospettato che avesse tresche la mia ex ... nel suo ufficio


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

a volte ci si sente i peggiori ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

ma solo io ho colleghi antitentazione?


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma solo io ho colleghi antitentazione?


mi stavo appunto chiedendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma solo io ho colleghi antitentazione?


È probabile che il capo del personale non voglia concorrenza


----------



## Old fun (5 Febbraio 2007)

*è successo*

A me è successo, una sola volta, e......
meglio sia finita..........
già ero incasinato di mio,lei peggio, di comune accordo abbiamo lasciato perdere, non rinnego nulla, ma per il mio giudizio,la cosa è troppo complessa da portare avanti, avrei preferenze per storie + semplici......


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Vulvia e Fa.*

ma forse sta nel fatto di essere di bocca buona o no....


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> È probabile che il capo del personale non voglia concorrenza


In effetti è un ambiente molto competitivo.. volano coltelli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In effetti è un ambiente molto competitivo.. volano coltelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


competitivo nel lavoro spero...
o volano coltelli per la conquista delle colleghe?


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In effetti è un ambiente molto competitivo.. volano coltelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A meno che in ufficio non ci siano 3 persone (di cui una cronicamente malata), ... dubito che almeno una non ti piaccia.

E poi, anche pochi colleghi possono diventare affascinanti prima o dopo. Magari non belli, ... ma abbastanza per dire: "Perchè No " !?!


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> competitivo nel lavoro spero...
> o volano coltelli per la conquista delle colleghe?


la prima che hai detto.. certe volte i coltelli me li sento proprio piantati nella carne, purtroppo. C'è mica un emoticon con i cerotti?


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> A meno che in ufficio non ci siano 3 persone (di cui una cronicamente malata), ... dubito che almeno una non ti piaccia.
> 
> E poi, anche pochi colleghi possono diventare affascinanti prima o dopo. Magari non belli, ... ma abbastanza per dire: "Perchè No " !?!


a parte la bellezza che non è essenziale, 
se non li trovi affascinanti subito, dubito che lo diventino dopo...
a meno che, ripeto, si sia di bocca buona.. e va bene tutto...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> A meno che in ufficio non ci siano 3 persone (di cui una cronicamente malata), ... dubito che almeno una non ti piaccia.
> 
> E poi, anche pochi colleghi possono diventare affascinanti prima o dopo. Magari non belli, ... ma abbastanza per dire: "Perchè No " !?!


L'unico collega che potrebbe esser preso in considerazione in un'altra vita (forse) è il più stronzo di tutti, perdonate i francesismi.
Direi che non incorrerò in tentazione..


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> L'unico collega che potrebbe esser preso in considerazione in un'altra vita (forse) è il più stronzo di tutti, perdonate i francesismi.
> Direi che non incorrerò in tentazione..


Allora alla fine c'è qualcuno alla fine, ... non si comporta bene, ... ma un pensierino lo hai fatto.

Eh beh, ...

PS: ho potuto vedere quando tutta la nostra Multinazionale è andata in un'Esposizione, cosa succede veramente tra le persone. Conoscevamo centinaia di persone al giorno. Non ho mai avuto tante ragazze come in quelle 2 settimane. Ero in pieno delirio, ... impiegate di banca, impiegate farmaceutiche ... di tutto. Nemmeno in un anno avevo avuto tante ragazze come in quel periodo, e fatto l'amore così tante volte con ragazze diverse, ... tra un tiro e l'altro, ... mi sono pure beccato un fungo assurdo; dormiente per le donne, ... attivo per gli uomini. Ne è valsa la pena nel finale


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> PS: ho potuto vedere quando tutta la nostra Multinazionale è andata in un'Esposizione, cosa succede veramente tra le persone. Conoscevamo centinaia di persone al giorno. Non ho mai avuto tante ragazze come in quelle 2 settimane. Ero in pieno delirio, ... impiegate di banca, impiegate farmaceutiche ... di tutto. Nemmeno in un anno avevo avuto tante ragazze come in quel periodo, e fatto l'amore così tante volte con ragazze diverse, ... tra un tiro e l'altro, ... mi sono pure beccato un fungo assurdo; dormiente per le donne, ... attivo per gli uomini. Ne è valsa la pena nel finale


Chiamate la Badessa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Chiamate la Badessa!!!!!!!!!


E' così grave ??????

E poi è passato


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*NO*



mailea ha detto:


> mi stavo appunto chiedendo la stessa cosa


E' che non vi accontentate di essere tentate da quelli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2007)

*quoto mailea e vulvia*

Bisogna essere di bocca buona ..
Fa ..non farne un caso personale ...anche perché forse è solo che ti abbiamo mai incontrato


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

A me piacerebbe che un fulmine colpisse qualcuno in ufficio...non cupido


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

qualcuno a caso?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> qualcuno a caso?


Ne ho 5 o 6...sara' chiedere troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?...forse devo aspettare il prossimo Natale


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

certo che 5/6 fulmini che colpiscono lo stesso ufficio... è un pò difficile... ma non poniamo limiti alla provvidenza...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

Gia' sfortunatamente la provvidenza non mi accontenta mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Mhhhhh...*

se son abbastanza vicini come scrivanie, direi che ne può bastare anche uno solo ben piazzato...tu per non sbagliare collegali tutti con un bel filo metallico!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' sfortunatamente la provvidenza non mi accontenta mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè chiedi un colpo di fulmine quando una semplice scarica elettrica "casuale sarebbe anche d'avanzo.    Vedi chiedi troppo! Prova a chiedere il probabile ..............avrai più possibilità che con l'impossibile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

Certo potrei sempre lasciare qualche filo elettrico scoperto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...se aspetto la provvidenza sto fresca


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo potrei sempre lasciare qualche filo elettrico scoperto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com'è quel detto..............aiutati etc. etc......
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Com'è quel detto..............aiutati etc. etc......
> Bruja


Bruja abbiamo avuto piu' o meno la stessa idea malata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..

dai 'sta volta l'ambulanza la chiami tu ok?


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

e poi dite che sono io il diavolo....


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> certo che 5/6 fulmini che colpiscono lo stesso ufficio... è un pò difficile... ma non poniamo limiti alla provvidenza...


Ne basta uno se li riunisci tutti insieme in una gabbia di ferro.......


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Mia moglie era una collega d'ufficio............


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mia moglie era una collega d'ufficio............


Guarda, guarda.....


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

confermate la legge di cupido  

	
	
		
		
	


	




o stai riflettendo su cosa avresti potuto e non hai fatto...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*no no*



mailea ha detto:


> e poi dite che sono io il diavolo....


Tu sei l'acquasanta............ un piscina di Lourdes!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Comunque ho visto diverse relazioni (extra coniugali) nate in ufficio. Io ho avuto mia moglie poi ho sempre cambiato società....... oggi praticamente lavoro a casa........ non posso aggiornare le statistiche


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

ma no!
forse una vaschetta


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Mia moglie era una collega d'ufficio............


Per me si va nell'ufficio dolente
per me si va per l'eterno dolore
per me si va tra la perduta gente
lasciate ogni speranza o voi ch'entrate.

(libero commento sui generis ............)
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

Ma come si fa a tradire con colleghi?...li vedi tutto il giorno poi te li porti pure a letto..MHA!

Viva la fantasia...

Immagino poi che figata gli sgurdi in ufficio e i messaggini nella fotocopiatrice...agghiacciante prospettiva...lassame va...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a tradire con colleghi?...li vedi tutto il giorno poi te li porti pure a letto..MHA!
> 
> Viva la fantasia...
> 
> Immagino poi che figata gli sgurdi in ufficio e i messaggini nella fotocopiatrice...agghiacciante prospettiva...lassame va...


Il peggio è che siccome queste tresche finiscono, dopo hai il collega da sopportare come ex ............e non credo sia facile da gestire come situazione!!
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a tradire con colleghi?...li vedi tutto il giorno poi te li porti pure a letto..MHA!
> 
> Viva la fantasia...
> 
> Immagino poi che figata gli sgurdi in ufficio e i messaggini nella fotocopiatrice...agghiacciante prospettiva...lassame va...


 
Comprendo il tuo punto di vista, infatti io ho sempre sconsigliato a tutti i conoscenti rapporti in ufficio soprattutto se con "livelli" diversi. Comunque qui sul forum qualche caso di relazione in ufficio l'abbiamo, una mi pare sia Calipso......


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il peggio è che siccome queste tresche finiscono, dopo hai il collega da sopportare come ex ............e non credo sia facile da gestire come situazione!!
> Bruja


esatto...ma t'immagini che p@lle!!!...  io cambierei lavoro...poi magari becchi uno di quei vitelloni che dopo fa il figo ti fa' l'occhiolino e cazzate di questo tipo...come se avesse pisciato il territorio?


Giuro meglio me la murino!!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Ok Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> esatto...ma t'immagini che p@lle!!!... io cambierei lavoro...poi magari becchi uno di quei vitelloni che dopo fa il figo ti fa' l'occhiolino e cazzate di questo tipo...come se avesse pisciato il territorio?
> 
> 
> Giuro meglio me la murino!!!!


Accolgo la richiesta, cambio l'ordine religioso del comvento.................lo chiamiamo Chiostro delle Murate.........  può andare??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Accolgo la richiesta, cambio l'ordine religioso del comvento.................lo chiamiamo Chiostro delle Murate......... può andare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì! .... ma non subito...


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sì! .... ma non subito...


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*ok*



mailea ha detto:


> sì! .... ma non subito...


Resto in attesa di ulteriori eventi............fatemi sapere.
Bady


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo punto di vista, infatti io ho sempre sconsigliato a tutti i conoscenti rapporti in ufficio soprattutto se con "livelli" diversi. Comunque qui sul forum qualche caso di relazione in ufficio l'abbiamo, una mi pare sia Calipso......


Sono stata chiamata in causa...eccomi a voi!!!!!
Ebbene si, colleghi di lavoro (ma non stesso ufficio)…livelli diversi… ma stesso parcheggio sotterraneo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se qualcuno si sta chiedendo come si fa a convivere in una situazione del genere per favore trovi subito la risposta e me la dia perché qui ogni giorno assumiamo (vale sia per me che per lui) un atteggiamento diverso, dall’indifferenza alla complicità con tutte le varie sfumature di mezzo ma non si arriva mai a nulla di stabile e concreto!!!


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> esatto...ma t'immagini che p@lle!!!... io cambierei lavoro...poi magari becchi uno di quei vitelloni che dopo fa il figo ti fa' l'occhiolino e cazzate di questo tipo...come se avesse pisciato il territorio?
> 
> 
> Giuro meglio me la murino!!!!


penso che il problema sussista solo se c'e' stata una rottura e contemporaneamente si è ancora coinvolti, diversamente non te ne frega nulla e anzi si diventerebbe colleghi fidati...hai presente, non preoccuparti ti copro io le spalle!!!!

poi se becchi uno di quei vitelloni che spara cazzate in giro o assume atteggiamento da coglione lessato (e non è assolutamente questo il mio caso!) io gli renderei pan per focaccia.....basta fumare una sigaretta in compagnia di una collega fidata nel bagno delle signore, in un'ora di punta ,e il "vitellone" è pronto da servire!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> Sono stata chiamata in causa...eccomi a voi!!!!!
> Ebbene si, colleghi di lavoro (ma non stesso ufficio)…livelli diversi… ma stesso parcheggio sotterraneo!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sempre in alto mare dunque........

Ciao come và......a parte lui


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sempre in alto mare dunque........
> 
> Ciao come và......a parte lui


Ciao Fabri,
tutto sommato non tanto male o almeno adesso sono in un periodo up (conscia del fatto che il momento down potrebbe essere dietro l’angolo!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il tipo lo incontro spesso, a volte mi fa piacere chiacchierare con lui, a volte mi scazza, a volte non me ne frega niente, a volte sono triste….sono un bel concentrato di “stabilità” come puoi notare! Pazienza…come viene così ce la prendiamo…. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu invece? Vi leggo sempre tutti con piacere!
Un abbraccio a tutti,

	
	
		
		
	


	




calipso


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Fabri,
> tutto sommato non tanto male o almeno adesso sono in un periodo up (conscia del fatto che il momento down potrebbe essere dietro l’angolo!)
> 
> 
> ...


Ti auguro di riuscire a puntellare bene questa temporanea stabilità, in modo da renderla più duratura possibile.......... Inutile perdersi con certi soggetti.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*calipso*



calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Fabri,
> tutto sommato non tanto male o almeno adesso sono in un periodo up (conscia del fatto che il momento down potrebbe essere dietro l’angolo!)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Permettimi, ma non mi pare che anche con i presupposti di persone carine, gentili, che si coprono le spalle, tu abbia una serena e complice convivenza in ufficio. Forse sbaglio ma il tipo di complicità che descrivi non mi pare appaiabile al tuo caso, come credo sia comunque difficile in altri casi. Il sentimento è sempre univoco e non finisce in binario, inoltre per bene che si stia, un conto è fidanzarsi o sposarsi, altro avere una tresca che comunque lascia strascichi che ritengo sempre appendici problematiche.
La stabilità che ha bisogno di "funambolismo esistenziale" è diverso da un rapporto sereno e disteso, e di solito questo funambolismo è d'obbligo per i motivi, e qui assolutamente indicati, che ha descritto Lupa, l'uomo circoscrive........ nel caso specifico circoscrive all'ufficio.............
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Fabri,
> tutto sommato non tanto male o almeno adesso sono in un periodo up (conscia del fatto che il momento down potrebbe essere dietro l’angolo!)
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, per me non male, come vedi sono rimasto quì con voi.......è un piacere leggervi......
diavolo di un lancy........mi ha tirato dentro e ora non posso fare a meno di leggervi tutti i giorni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao, per me non male, come vedi sono rimasto quì con voi.......è un piacere leggervi......
> diavolo di un lancy........mi ha tirato dentro e ora non posso fare a meno di leggervi tutti i giorni.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non sei fuori orario?????  Sei in ferie??? Hai anticipato la pensione??? Ti sei licenziato per stare sul forum????

Cosa fai qui a quest'ora????


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma non sei fuori orario????? Sei in ferie??? Hai anticipato la pensione??? Ti sei licenziato per stare sul forum????
> 
> Cosa fai qui a quest'ora????


 
Un piattino di fatti tuoi no???  Ma guarda questo........... adesso controlla l'orario degli utenti............. vuoi che ti nominiamo vigilante??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ussignur ma chi l'è ch'el manda chì certa gent............
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ma non sei fuori orario????? Sei in ferie??? Hai anticipato la pensione??? Ti sei licenziato per stare sul forum????
> 
> Cosa fai qui a quest'ora????


 
Ciao caro, dipende dalle condizioni atmosferiche, il mio lavoro si svolge all'aperto in mezzo al verde.....e quando piove...... FESTA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono passato dal computer agli scenari bucolici......un bel salto eh


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un piattino di fatti tuoi no??? Ma guarda questo........... adesso controlla l'orario degli utenti............. vuoi che ti nominiamo vigilante??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sono preoccupato, non vorrei mai che l'uomo tutto d'un pezzo alla fine ci accusasse di averlo traviato.

Già mi ha definito "diavolo di un lancy", non vorrei s'allargasse....... Ho fatto tanta fatica a mascherare le mie vere origini, ci manca solo che ora Fabrizio mi smascheri



lucifero.... ehmmm no .......   lancillotto


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao caro, dipende dalle condizioni atmosferiche, il mio lavoro si svolge all'aperto in mezzo al verde.....e quando piove...... FESTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh mamma mia..... ma sei un toscano????......... brrrrr..... giusto ieri ero li per dare un molto espressivo sui toscani...... ho rischiato grosso......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un piattino di fatti tuoi no??? Ma guarda questo........... adesso controlla l'orario degli utenti............. vuoi che ti nominiamo vigilante??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Bruja, anche a me viene la curiosità di saperne di piu' su di voi......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> oh mamma mia..... ma sei un toscano????......... brrrrr..... giusto ieri ero li per dare un molto espressivo sui toscani...... ho rischiato grosso......


 
Tranquillo stò in toscana, ma sono nato a Roma.


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tranquillo stò in toscana, ma sono nato a Roma.


 

ahhh..... beh.....  allora......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ahhh..... beh..... allora......


 
Senti ma qualcuno che ti va bene c'è?


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*tranquillo*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Senti ma qualcuno che ti va bene c'è?


 
A lui vanno bene tutti, ....................dopo che li ha conosciuti, anche virtualmente, ed ha visto che sono persone corrette.
Non saprei che parametro usa ma............ sò che ama molto le canzoni di Jannacci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Senti ma qualcuno che ti va bene c'è?


Scherzi a parte dovresti sapere che i detti popolari che prendono in esame i lati peggiori di ogni regione/città massacrano le abitudini di tutti. Ovvio poi che conoscendo le persone sai che esistono in ogni luogo persone positive e negative.

Io sono milanese, e non hai idea di quante cose mi abbiano detto amici/colleghi sui milanesi, io mi diverto (come sempre) a ribattere tutte le accuse con altre accuse.

Il mio lavoro mi ha portato a lavorare quasi in tutte le regioni, e comunque a contatto con persone di ogni regione italiana, ultimamente ho anche dei contatti in Valle d'Aosta, quindi credo proprio di aver esaurito la geografia italiana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    . Posso affermare che confrontarsi con le abitudini degli altri è divertente e mi stimola la curiosità


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A lui vanno bene tutti, ....................dopo che li ha conosciuti, anche virtualmente, ed ha visto che sono persone corrette.
> Non saprei che parametro usa ma............ sò che ama molto le canzoni di Jannacci...
> 
> 
> ...


"el purtava i scarp de tenis......"


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte dovresti sapere che i detti popolari che prendono in esame i lati peggiori di ogni regione/città massacrano le abitudini di tutti. Ovvio poi che conoscendo le persone sai che esistono in ogni luogo persone positive e negative.
> 
> Io sono milanese, e non hai idea di quante cose mi abbiano detto amici/colleghi sui milanesi, io mi diverto (come sempre) a ribattere tutte le accuse con altre accuse.
> 
> ...


 
Scherzavo anche io naturalmente e guarda caso anche io ho girato mezza italia per lavoro, centro nord per intenderci e poi figurati padre toscano madre friulana e io romano, una bella copertura di territorio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ......ah dimenticavo mezzi parenti a milano


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Tranquillo stò in toscana, ma sono nato a Roma.


 
Te tu fai in Tascana?


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Permettimi, ma non mi pare che anche con i presupposti di persone carine, gentili, che si coprono le spalle, tu abbia una serena e complice convivenza in ufficio. Forse sbaglio ma il tipo di complicità che descrivi non mi pare appaiabile al tuo caso, come credo sia comunque difficile in altri casi. Il sentimento è sempre univoco e non finisce in binario, inoltre per bene che si stia, un conto è fidanzarsi o sposarsi, altro avere una tresca che comunque lascia strascichi che ritengo sempre appendici problematiche.
> La stabilità che ha bisogno di "funambolismo esistenziale" è diverso da un rapporto sereno e disteso, e di solito questo funambolismo è d'obbligo per i motivi, e qui assolutamente indicati, che ha descritto Lupa, l'uomo circoscrive........ nel caso specifico circoscrive all'ufficio.............
> Bruja


Difatti Bruja, nel mio precedente post dicevo che laddove possibile una serena complicità puo’ aversi solo se non c’e’ piu’ coinvolgimento e so che non è affatto il caso mio! 
Ad oggi la tresca non c’e’ piu’ ma solo “appendici problematiche”, io sto solo cercando di comportarmi nella maniera piu’ naturale possibile, non mi forzo e vado avanti, inoltre a dire il vero sono anche un pò stanca, diciamo che forse quello che mi sta dando un po’ di forza in questo momento è che non “ci spero più!” penso al domani (che puo’ essere un giorno, una settimana, o un mese….) rapportandolo solo a me stessa a come 
organizzare il mio tempo con un viaggio, con un passatempo, o con altro…con tutto cio’ insomma  che mi da sollievo e distrazione e soprattutto piacere…ci sto 
provando insomma e per il momento come preannunciavo non sta andando tanto male…..poi non so, capace che domani vi scrivo e dovrete di 
nuovo raccogliermi con il cucchiaino! Non so ma ho la sensazione che questo difficilmente potrà accadere….speriamo sia un giusto presentimento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Incrociate le dita per me!
Ciao bella! E tanti baci8888 per Lancy!
calipso


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te tu fai in Tascana?


Padre toscano, quando è andato in pensione ci siamo trasferiti a Lucca, poi ho trovato lavoro e ho messo radici e devo dire che ci stò da .....Papa.....tanto per non smentire le mie origini romane 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ciao


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao caro, dipende dalle condizioni atmosferiche, il mio lavoro si svolge all'aperto in mezzo al verde.....e quando piove...... FESTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voglio lavorare con te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> voglio lavorare con te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Mah non so se ti conviene, bello è bello ma un pò faticosetto.....comunque a me ha fatto un gran bene.....una cosa è certa non avresti tempo per pensare a lui


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mah non so se ti conviene, bello è bello ma un pò faticosetto.....comunque a me ha fatto un gran bene.....una cosa è certa non avresti tempo per pensare a lui


vado su in direzione, mi dimetto....e sono a tua completa disposizione!!! quando si comincia?!


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> vado su in direzione, mi dimetto....e sono a tua completa disposizione!!! quando si comincia?!


Ricordati che Fabrizio è felicemente sposato.... non indurlo in tentazione, altrimenti poi la Badessa ti castiga......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> vado su in direzione, mi dimetto....e sono a tua completa disposizione!!! quando si comincia?!


Frena....un momento, te la senti di andare ad una quindicina di metri di altezza a tagliare rami di un albero che poi verrà abbattuto.........oddio poi potiamo anche le rose.........che è molto piu' piacevole, forse è meglio trovare una soluzione un pò meno gravosa ai tuoi problemi


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Accolgo la richiesta, cambio l'ordine religioso del comvento.................lo chiamiamo Chiostro delle Murate......... può andare???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' dammi qualche anno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: questa cosa mi ha fatto pensare alla Muraglia Cinese...Paese in cui infatti non si possono avere tanti figli


----------



## Old Morgana (7 Febbraio 2007)

*statistiche*

Beh..ogni tanto le statistiche ci pigliano.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me e' capitato una volta molti anni fa, un collegache all'inizio reputavo "intrombabile", alla fine era l'uomo piu' sexy del mondo (oltre che il migliore a letto) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
La storia e' andata avanti un po' poi entrambi abbiamo cambiato lavoro e dop oun po' ci siamo persi di vista.
Pero' era divertente, andavo a lavorare molto piu' contenta.
Dove lavoro ora(ormai da tre anni), sono l'unica donna in mezzo a 4 uomini, uno peggio dell'altro.
Qui sarà impossibile farsi l'amante anche con tutta la buona volontà.

Aiuto...come faccio???!!


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ricordati che Fabrizio è felicemente sposato.... non indurlo in tentazione, altrimenti poi la Badessa ti castiga......


 
*non indurlo in tentazione.....*
ma chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra!!!!...aiutoooooooo mo di sicuro mi becca la badessa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Frena....un momento, te la senti di andare ad una quindicina di metri di altezza a tagliare rami di un albero che poi verrà abbattuto.........oddio poi potiamo anche le rose.........che è molto piu' piacevole, forse è meglio trovare una soluzione un pò meno gravosa ai tuoi problemi


*Frena....un momento, te la senti di andare ad una quindicina di metri di altezza...*
diciamo che mi piacerebbe volare alto!!!!!!!ma soffro un po di vertigini 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la soluzione alternativa quindi?


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

Morgana ha detto:


> Beh..ogni tanto le statistiche ci pigliano..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*alla fine era l'uomo piu' sexy del mondo (oltre che il migliore a letto)*





  .
dov'è che è andato questo concentrato di testosterone? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sai com'è...sono alla ricerca di un nuovo lavoro!!
oddio sono ricaduta in tentazione.....mi chi la sente la badessa!!!


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*proposta*



calipso ha detto:


> *Frena....un momento, te la senti di andare ad una quindicina di metri di altezza...*
> diciamo che mi piacerebbe volare alto!!!!!!!ma soffro un po di vertigini
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusate se mi intrometto, potresti chiedere se ti fa manovrare il cestello (per andare a 15 metri immagino che usi quello), ma non vi consiglio di litigare.....
Se no povero lui..............................


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, potresti chiedere se ti fa manovrare il cestello (per andare a 15 metri immagino che usi quello), ma non vi consiglio di litigare.....
> Se no povero lui..............................


 
infatti...potrei sempre sbagliare mira... e invece di potare un ramo......


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*consiglio*



calipso ha detto:


> infatti...potrei sempre sbagliare mira... e invece di potare un ramo......


 

Fabri attento a te..........calipso mi sembra particolarmente decisa...............


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> *Frena....un momento, te la senti di andare ad una quindicina di metri di altezza...*
> diciamo che mi piacerebbe volare alto!!!!!!!ma soffro un po di vertigini
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto.....meglio lasciar perdere..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per l'alternativa, che ne dici di un bel w.e. scacciapensieri? Magari a Lucca se non ci sei già stata........aspetta però.......bisogna invitare anche Bruja e Lancy, la Badessa per evitare penitenze e Lancy perche ormai è diventato il mio angelo custode


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Fabri attento a te..........calipso mi sembra particolarmente decisa...............


 
Desolato ma i posti di manovratore cestello sono tutti occupati, se proprio vuole deve venire su con me, da quelle parti c'è un'aria fina, che ispira pensieri moolto rilassanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e tu Lancy non pensare subito male


----------



## Old calipso (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Appunto.....meglio lasciar perdere.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




so che si aggregherà di certo anche Ari...dai facciamolo! mi farebbe davvero piacere! sai che sballo dare finalmente un volto a tutti questi nick!


----------



## Old fun (7 Febbraio 2007)

*mandami a quel paese*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Desolato ma i posti di manovratore cestello sono tutti occupati, se proprio vuole deve venire su con me, da quelle parti c'è un'aria fina, che ispira pensieri moolto rilassanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Se volete, vi presto una 40 mt.........c'è un posto da manovratore libero.......

La signora si prenota?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> ci sto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sò che stanno decidendo qualcosa del genere, ma il punto d'incontro sembra sia Roma,  sono sicuro che ci sarà un secondo round ed allora la meta potrebbe essere quella.


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Desolato ma i posti di manovratore cestello sono tutti occupati, se proprio vuole deve venire su con me, da quelle parti c'è un'aria fina, che ispira pensieri moolto rilassanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO????

Tranquillo, però se ti succede ciò che è capitato ad un mio amico non mi meraviglio........

Ho un amico che fa il tuo stesso lavoro, un giorno ha pensato bene di metterci la mano davanti alla motosega!!! Fortuna per lui che ha tranciato solo i tendini e in microchirurgia glieli hanno riattaccati tutti senza problemi.

L'assurdo di questo mio amico che sceso dall'albero, chiaramente sotto choc, l'unico pensiero che ha avuto è stato: "Con tutto il lavoro che ho da fare, ci mancava pure questa". Non si era neanche reso conto che ha rischiato di perdere l'uso della mano.....


Il mio amico continua a fare lo stesso lavoro....... ma se tu vai su accompagnato da calipso, non so come ne scendi...... e se comunque scendi augurati di trovare solo la Badessa e non tua moglie.......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> IO????
> 
> Tranquillo, però se ti succede ciò che è capitato ad un mio amico non mi meraviglio........
> 
> ...


 
Tranquillo, calipso soffre di vertigini, non ci verrà mai lassu' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con la motosega a me è andata bene......ha tagliato solo il guanto di cuoio.....


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Morgana*



Morgana ha detto:


> Beh..ogni tanto le statistiche ci pigliano..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DESISTI........................!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> DESISTI........................!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o chiedi trasferimento per gravi motivi personali...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> o chiedi trasferimento per gravi motivi personali...


o iscrivite al nostro Convento delle Murate...(in costruzione)


----------



## Old Morgana (7 Febbraio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> *alla fine era l'uomo piu' sexy del mondo (oltre che il migliore a letto)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al momento in effetti e' single, divorziato per la precisione.
Se vuoi te lo presento 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*o iscrivite al nostro Convento delle Murate...(in costruzione)*
volentieri! l'iscrizione e' gratuita o bisogna pagare pegno?
peo' a pensarci bene ..un convento...mmmm ma non sarà solo femminile varo???


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> o iscrivite al nostro Convento *delle Murate*...(in costruzione)


 
VIVE!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*a proposito di ufficio..*

.. oggi ho visto passare lungo il fiume il "cadavere" del mio collega stronzissimo e "traditore" (quello, per intenderci, che è capace di parlare con me per due mesi interi di una certa linea progettuale e poi in sede di riunione cambia completamente versione facendomi fare la figura della sprovveduta).

E' stato rimesso in riga di brutto dal nostro _capo supremo_ che in maniera magistrale ne ha messo in luce le recenti gratuite malefatte ai danni di colleghi e progettualità (ha causato malumori e conseguenti ritardi).

Dovrei esserne contenta e brindare ma non riesco a levarmi di dosso un insidioso senso di inquietudine..


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> .. oggi ho visto passare lungo il fiume il "cadavere" del del mio collega stronzissimo e "traditore" (quello, per intenderci, che è capace di parlare con me per due mesi interi di una certa linea progettuale e poi in sede di riunione cambia completamente versione facendomi fare la figura della sprovveduta).
> 
> E' stato rimesso in riga di brutto dal nostro _capo supremo_ che in maniera magistrale ne ha messo in luce le recenti gratuite malefatte.
> 
> Dovrei esserne contenta e brindare ma non riesco a levarmi di dosso un insidioso senso di inquietudine..


Sono contenta per il cadavere del bastardo e meno contenta di quel senso di inquietudine che provi e che conosco non poco. 
Guarda avanti e guarda in alto, solo così non lo vedrai. Perché la gente come lui, così viscida, striscia... e striscia, a terra, nella melma della loro vigliaccheria, mediocrità e falsità. 
Vola alto, le ali le hai, devi solo imparare a non temere il volo. Sei splendida.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Vivere momenti di passione con qualche collega non è una possibilità, ma una legge statistica.
> 
> (ANSA)-PARIGI,4 FEB- Avere relazioni sessuali o storie d' amore con i colleghi di lavoro non e' solo una possibilita', ma una legge statistica, la 'legge di Cupido' . Lo sostiene lo psicanalista Loick Roche, vicedirettore dell'Ecole de management di Grenoble. Se si applica la 'legge di Cupido' ad un'impresa di 200 persone, con una media di 5 anni di anzianita', si ottengono 75 relazioni sessuali tra coppie di persone differenti dove saranno implicati almeno 150 colleghi.
> 
> Non mi è mai successo... e a voi?


Un mio collega si è innamorato, almeno così si definiva quando si confessò.
Poi scoprii che si era innamorato il mese precedente di una mia collega che lo rifiutò perché impegnata. 
Evidentemente aveva l'innamoramento facile.





  Decisi di rifiutarlo e di adottare l'arma della indifferenza. Dopo 2 settimane si è fatto trasferire in altra struttura perché non reggeva più la situazione.
Avrà capito evidentemente che ha giocato con la persona sbagliata.





  Ed ora in ufficio mi conoscono come -quella che fa cambiare posto di lavoro-.





    Non pensavo arrivasse a tanto, suvvia.

A me non è mai capito di innamorarmi sul posto di lavoro perché viste le mansioni che svolgo ho sempre a che fare con persone di età molto più grandi di me. Quindi antipensieroscopereccioodiamorefolle.

Però mi è capitato di infatuarmi all'università, una volta, agli inizi. E mi son beccata la persona più sbagliata che potessi incontrare. E quindi ho dovuto mollare e guardare altrove perché non era cosa.

Personalmente sconsiglio rapporti diversi da quelli del quieto vivere e mera simpatia sul luogo di lavoro. Specie gli amori, qualora la storia vada male, qualora si litighi, diventa argomento preferito da tutti i colleghi e si rischia davvero che i colleghi stessi siano motivo di litigio (essendo ben nota la stronzaggine di molti nel creare malintesi e dicerie).
E poi, immaginate una storia finita, già un dolore grande, figuriamoci ad essere costretti a vederlo tutti i giorni in ufficio, magari fare poi il simpatico con la consulente esterna di turno o vederlo essere oggetto delle mire della collega che tanto ti sta sulle balle.
Nonono, per carità, un rodimento di fegato da evitare finché si può.


----------

